# Well, its official.....Im a slop artist



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Yes, its official. Im a slop artist :thumbup: LMFAO I take a ton of photos with my phone. I means tons. Over 5000 pics on my personal facebook page. I take pictures of everything. Paint buckets, brushes, roller set ups, you name it. I like taking pictures. So, the other day I snapped a close up shot me brushing a door jamb and posted it on my facebook. I didnt think much about it. Purdy liked it and shared it on their page and it got several negative comments because I have paint on my hand. :no: Now, I didnt even know that they had shared my photo until one guy who doesnt know me, has never seen my work posted a couple times calling me a "Slop artist" then accused me of taking a rag to wipe the brush before I snapped a photo? Lol And wasnt content with that so he left the Purdy facebook page so he could come troll my facebook page again calling me a "slop artist"  Thats when I went over to the Purdy page and saw all the negative comments  At first I was in shock, then kinda pissed. "He dipped his brush in up to his elbow" "Sloppy painter" "Thats not how you cut in a line" "Too much pressure on the brush" "Too many brush marks" etc. WTF? Im holding a phone in one hand and a brush in the other. I guess I shpuld wash my hands before I shoot a picture. I had no idea Purdy would repost it. Flattering though  Then I said screw it. So, I have paint on my hands after working all day? Who gives a hoot? Im productive, my work looks great, I stay busy, my customers love my work, I make good money. Screw these clowns. They havent even seen my work. So, here is my "Slop Artist" photo


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Phew...someone finally called you out, Mike. 

:jester:

I saw (and "liked") that picture last week. You were layin it down.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Could be worse. You could be a hack!

Ewww! I got nasty stuff on my hands! Mommy! ( and of course by mommy I mean Archie!)


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I have never had a day in the last 25 yrs I didn't get paint on my hands. Damn, didn't know I am a slop artist too.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

A guy who works for me always seems to have paint on his lip or his mustache.........I never say anything.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Gwarel said:


> A guy who works for me always seems to have paint on his lip or his mustache.........I never say anything.


 Lol Im not quite that bad :no: I damn sure dont worry about a little on my hands. As for the brush? I can paint frames all day and keep it looking like that. I think its more important how good does the final product look and how much can you produce?


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Gwarel said:


> A guy who works for me always seems to have paint on his lip or his mustache.........I never say anything.


lol....I know I never do either:thumbup:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Mike looks like a glass finish, Im gonna go look for these guys and troll them Im bored


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

People are always trying to one up each other no matter what forum your on (wink)


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I can remember like yesterday guys would hear the boss was on the job. So they would smear paint on their clothes, face and hands so he would think that they were really working.

Oh please a little painting your hands and your a slop artists.

So tired of all the pre madonnas out there. Probably jealous your working so much he had to take a jab at you


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

I must be a slop artist too,paint on my hands if I just look at a paint can.

Although I must say,that paint is way high up on those bristles

I get on newbies over that every time.

Of course they usually have the bristles covered solid and then halfway up the wood part.

That casing sure looks nice though,and that's all that matters.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm trying to think who would be before Madonna... Hmm. 
She is an old broad..


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, in 28 years in the trade I've NEVER got a speck of paint on me. That IS a lot of paint on your hand Mike.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

To be honest, the guy I learned to paint from never focused on stuff like keeping hands or brushes clean. Never came up. Make sure it looks good and gets done quickly. I wish I could paint all day and not have any paint on me. I get most of the paint on my hands at clean up time packing up paint, rollers, brushes, etc.

If I try to keep spotless, I would have to cut production in half. Always something to work on.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

DeanV said:


> To be honest, the guy I learned to paint from never focused on stuff like keeping hands or brushes clean. Never came up. Make sure it looks good and gets done quickly. I wish I could paint all day and not have any paint on me. I get most of the paint on my hands at clean up time packing up paint, rollers, brushes, etc.
> 
> *If I try to keep spotless, I would have to cut production in half. Always something to work on*.


 

:thumbsup:


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Just like I don't trust a skinny cook, I don't trust a clean painter


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

MIZZOU said:


> Just like I don't trust a skinny cook, I don't trust a clean painter


Good point, although we've had a lot of clients who insist that, when they see painters with a lot of paint on their clothes or hands, they assume that they'll be careless about getting paint where it doesn't belong on/in their house.

Not that they're right, I'm just sayin'.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Gough said:


> Good point, although we've had a lot of clients who insist that, when they see painters with a lot of paint on their clothes or hands, they assume that they'll be careless about getting paint where it doesn't belong on/in their house.
> 
> Not that they're right, I'm just sayin'.


 I do try to wear clean whites and go through my share. Not as critical when Im doing exteriors in the summer, but I like clean whites when Im working on an interior. :thumbsup:


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Gough said:


> Good point, although we've had a lot of clients who insist that, when they see painters with a lot of paint on their clothes or hands, they assume that they'll be careless about getting paint where it doesn't belong on/in their house.
> 
> Not that they're right, I'm just sayin'.


They wouldn't wanna see my whites then, I use my pants like a towel! there's nothing I hate more then a new pair of painters pants, makes me feel like a hack on his first day. When I see a sparkling clean painter I think "rookie"


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I always wonder how all the painters in all paint ads are spotless, no paint on their whites,no paint on them.all is perfect.No oil or grease under a mechanics fingernails either.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Be proud. They are haters. Purdy used your picture. That's awesome. They wish that was them. Paint on your hands, please. We are painters. Shows me you are doing something right


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

kmp said:


> I always wonder how all the painters in all paint ads are spotless, no paint on their whites,no paint on them.all is perfect.No oil or grease under a mechanics fingernails either.


No doubt. I generally have always focused on being productive and keeping things clean that matter like floors, carpet, concrete, etc.  Ive worked with all types over the past 30 + years though. Seen guys slow as Christmas who are covered in paint and others who stay spotless and can still put out work at the same time. Worked with a few guys who were picky about keeping clean and also very picky about tapping their brush in one spot in the cut in bucket all day and the rest staying clean. Theres nothing wrong with that for some I guess, but I just paint. :yes:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Clients often remark on how clean my whites are, then I remind them that the point of the exercise is for us to put paint on their walls, not on ourselves.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Is that a sash brush?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Now Mike, ya know I love ya ( OH Sh!t, here it comes) 

But we were super anal about neatness of hands and brushes. It got SO bad, that we would sabotage each other by making them LOOK sloppy by putting a dollop of paint on the back side of a brush when they set it down - after we started checking our brushes before picking them up, we would dollop the back side of the ladder. ANYTHING to get paint on each other's hands, brush, or clothing,

WHY? because we are assholes ! But also we were super anal about CONTROL of the paint. 

NOW, I won't judge YOUR work by your hands, but if I were still painting, I would love to have you spend a week with me and my partner. You would probably be buying his Glenfiddich and my Jim Beam for a month.

We DID equate neatness with attention to detail. 

If you think I am a touch OCD, you should meat my ex-partner Mark, aka The Little Sh!t


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd rather be 10% more productive than have pristine hands for the entire day.

Call me frickin crazy.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I'd rather be 10% more productive than have pristine hands for the entire day.
> 
> Call me frickin crazy.


TJ, 

you're frickin crazy



happy now ? :thumbup:


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

I once did an estimate for a lady that told me she wasn't going to go with me because I had so much paint on my cloths.. She then went on to say that her son painted for years & never got a drop of paint on himself. She didn't trust me...

To myself I thought, "he must have been selling drugs & lying to you how he made money!"

Likewise, it's the setup & cleanup stage where I get the most paint on me & my clothing. Not the painting unless I decide to wipe paint on me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Custom Brush Co. said:


> I once did an estimate for a lady that told me she wasn't going to go with me because I had so much paint on my cloths.. She then went on to say that her son painted for years & never got a drop of paint on himself. She didn't trust me...
> 
> To myself I thought, "he must have been selling drugs & lying to you how he made money!"
> 
> Likewise, it's the setup & cleanup stage where I get the most paint on me & my clothing. Not the painting unless I decide to wipe paint on me.


We would go so far as to protect our interior whites from clean up splatters - I had a nice cheap "baker's apron". 

there was just something about our clientelle - - or maybe it was us


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

daArch said:


> Now Mike, ya know I love ya ( OH Sh!t, here it comes)
> 
> But we were super anal about neatness of hands and brushes. It got SO bad, that we would sabotage each other by making them LOOK sloppy by putting a dollop of paint on the back side of a brush when they set it down - after we started checking our brushes before picking them up, we would dollop the back side of the ladder. ANYTHING to get paint on each other's hands, brush, or clothing,
> 
> ...


 Its all good Bill. Depends on the work I guess? Maybe the crew? Maybe what part of the US your working? Maybe things have changed? Not sure? Your not that much older than me. Maybe 10 years? (Im 50) But, then again I have never really worked the North East much, so maybe things are different out there? In 30 years nobody has ever really said anything to me, and I havent ever really paid much atttention to the other guys hands. Speed and what the final product looked like was always what mattered. Worrying about keeping my hands clean was never an issue. Had I spent my career doing res repaints, maybe? Not sure? 

Now I will toot my own horn. I spent the majority of my career doing fast paced commercial. I loved painting hollow metal doors and frames and could smoke anyone. Back in the day, I could knock out 40-50 or more frames in an 8 hour day and make them look good too. :thumbsup: And that includes sanding and dusting them off too. If that doesnt sound like much, try it. Trust me, thats flat out cookin  I would hate to have to produce like that today because Im too darn old. My employers loved what I did on doors and frames. I used to get stuck on doors and frames for weeks. 10-15 story hotels, lofts, condos, schools, hospitals, all kinds of jobs with tons of doorways. 5-10-15 painters on the job and I would single handedly paint every single door and frame on the whole job. :thumbsup: 

Oh yeah, I used to be bad about "Slimeing" guys too. If they left their cut in pot, roller set up, or anything alone for more than a minute or so I was on it. And I was often the only one on the job using oil :thumbsup: Cause like I mentioned, I would be doing all the doors and frames :yes:

Then again, WTF do I know? Im a 50 year old burned out commercial painter that got tired of working for others and is now very happy doing residential repaints on his own.  (With paint on his hands) LMAO


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Is that a sash brush?


2 1/2 "angular" sash tool. My prefered door frame brush these days. :thumbsup: Im fast with it. If I were to go back down south with that brush, they would run me off the job. :yes:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

My son is liking all the "Smilies" so he picked these to post :shutup::icon_evil::donatello::gun_bandana::gunsmilie::2guns::scooter::furious:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I got this hand lotion from Miller that makes it super easy to clean the paint off your hands at the end of the day, lunch, whenever. I don't really like wearing gloves, so this works good. My guys go through millions of latex gloves, at my expense (yes I know they should buy all their own crap, working on it). If I'm using oil caulking or cleaning thinners I'll use gloves of course. 
Anyways, kudos to you Mike!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Damon T said:


> I got this hand lotion from Miller that makes it super easy to clean the paint off your hands at the end of the day, lunch, whenever. I don't really like wearing gloves, so this works good. My guys go through millions of latex gloves, at my expense (yes I know they should buy all their own crap, working on it). If I'm using oil caulking or cleaning thinners I'll use gloves of course.
> Anyways, kudos to you Mike!


Thanks Damon. Gloves? I used to wear the white canvas gloves when it was cold outside  Now I just stay home if its too cold :yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Mike,

plenty of guys in the NE look like they just stepped out of a paint storm. One of my best painter friends wears blue jeans that are COVERED in paint, caulk, and whatever else. He paints with gloves on, not because he wants to look neat, but he knows solvent can get into the blood stream through the skin. And he's a damn good painter - pricey too.

It was just a thing we developed to stay as clean as possible - oh sure, we were NOT spotless, but we were not spattered from head to toe. I found when I thought neat, I felt neat and I WAS neat. I got so I just hated paint on my hands. It carries over to wallpaper where one HAS to be neat with many goods. Some material can't even get a spot of water on it, let alone paste. 

And then there was the super high end painting company in Boston in the 50's. E.K. Perry. Guys with ties. Black polished shoes, white shirts, and bow ties. We WISHED we could be that neat.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Mike you have talked about your production numbers before and I have to say they are impressive.

I am glad that you don't have to our out those kind of numbers anymore and so am I.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

LOL @ MIKE ! Mike , I think I clicked LIKE on that pic of you cutting in . LOL...I too thought you had a death grip on the brush when I looked at it . Whatever works !!! Different strokes for different folks ! The first thing that crossed my mind was it looked like me with my hammer grip !  I also noticed the paint on the fingers...and I am fairly clean , except for my well painted & caulked denim pants , and I also know that it certainly is an acceptable amount to have on the fingers . I also can paint all day without it being all the way up the handle but I have a 30 year vet with me that has about 4 coats on the handle after 4 hours work . I prefer my way...I can't change him . I just can't use him in certain situations .

What I also noticed was that it is a different grip than mine . I never grip the brush that low on the handle with either hand . I assume everybody has their go to grip that works for them . I think your photos are great...I look at them everyday and even share a few on my page...and nobody has been critical of them yet nor will I let them . Don't let them idiots drag you down on the Purdy site . Your work is superb !!! :thumbsup: Some of those critics...just need to get a grip on things !!! Oh dear...sounding like Mudbone now ! :yes:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gwarel said:


> A guy who works for me always seems to have paint on his lip or his mustache.........I never say anything.


 
yeah i bet you dont


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

my works nice an tight an my area is neat an clean .........my cloths an brush are a disaster. cant win them all


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

People have nothing better to do than to troll others online. Don't even worry about it....

If you want to get even find out their email address and sign them up to every spam mail.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I have painted for the last 25 yrs. Most all of my work is repeat business or referrals from my repeat customers.I worked for a man for ten yrs that was the messiest painter I have ever seen (as far as his brush and clothes).He never ran out of work.People that know a painter or are referred to a painter by a friend only care about the quality of his work and the speed at which the work gets completed.I like to look and work neat.He does not care about that.We both stay busy.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

When looking for an auto mechanic I always do a fingernail check on him. If there's a speck of dirt of grease on his hands, its obvious that he's a "slop artist" and I won't use him.

Funny thing though, I can't find a mechanic.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

robladd said:


> Mike you have talked about your production numbers before and I have to say they are impressive.
> 
> I am glad that you don't have to our out those kind of numbers anymore and so am I.


I couldnt do that kind of production today :no: 



playedout6 said:


> LOL @ MIKE ! Mike , I think I clicked LIKE on that pic of you cutting in . LOL...I too thought you had a death grip on the brush when I looked at it . Whatever works !!! Different strokes for different folks ! The first thing that crossed my mind was it looked like me with my hammer grip !  I also noticed the paint on the fingers...and I am fairly clean , except for my well painted & caulked denim pants , and I also know that it certainly is an acceptable amount to have on the fingers . I also can paint all day without it being all the way up the handle but I have a 30 year vet with me that has about 4 coats on the handle after 4 hours work . I prefer my way...I can't change him . I just can't use him in certain situations .
> 
> What I also noticed was that it is a different grip than mine . I never grip the brush that low on the handle with either hand . I assume everybody has their go to grip that works for them . I think your photos are great...I look at them everyday and even share a few on my page...and nobody has been critical of them yet nor will I let them . Don't let them idiots drag you down on the Purdy site . Your work is superb !!! :thumbsup: Some of those critics...just need to get a grip on things !!! Oh dear...sounding like Mudbone now ! :yes:


Thanks. I have to admit when I first posted the photo, the paint on my fingers was the first thing I noticed. It is pretty much a close up of my hand. As for the grip.....the photo isnt really accurate. Its not easy to swing a brush across the top of the jamb, keep it on track and moving while looking at and holding your phone in the other hand. A bit awkward for me. 



Schmidt & Co. said:


> When looking for an auto mechanic I always do a fingernail check on him. If there's a speck of dirt of grease on his hands, its obvious that he's a "slop artist" and I won't use him.
> 
> Funny thing though, I can't find a mechanic.


Lol You think theres a lot of paint on my hands......:whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> When looking for an auto mechanic I always do a fingernail check on him. If there's a speck of dirt of grease on his hands, its obvious that he's a "slop artist" and I won't use him.
> 
> Funny thing though, I can't find a mechanic.


I've noticed a trend around here, and talking to some of the mechanics that I know confirms it. More and more of the mechanics are wearing gloves while they work. Specifically, nitrile gloves. They explained to me their concerns about exposure to the petroleum-based products and having to clean their hands with harsh solvents.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Woodland said:


> I couldnt do that kind of production today :no:
> 
> Thanks. I have to admit when I first posted the photo, the paint on my fingers was the first thing I noticed. It is pretty much a close up of my hand. As for the grip.....the photo isnt really accurate. Its not easy to swing a brush across the top of the jamb, keep it on track and moving while looking at and holding your phone in the other hand. A bit awkward for me.
> 
> Lol You think theres a lot of paint on my hands......:whistling2:


Jeez, and I thought the grip looked just like what I use, only I use a glove:thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I noticed last night that one guy posted a comment about the photo on Purdy's FB and told the troll guy he is very rude :thumbup: I didnt really care too much about most the comments, but the one troll guy wasnt satisfied with posting there and went to my facebook page leaving negative comments which I had to delete  That I didnt understand. I dont even know the guy. :blink: Oh well


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Funny. Gotta love the haters, and like my sig says...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Gough said:


> Jeez, and I thought the grip looked just like what I use, only I use a glove:thumbsup:


 Jeez for the task at "hand "and at first glance I was" purdy" sure he was wearing a white glove!:blink:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I personally hate paint on my hands. Would I troll your FB page for you having it on yours? Definately not lol. Trolls will be trolls


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

The facebook "haters" can put me down all they want. I worked this week while many were sitting at home. My customer was very satified :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Is this too messy for a prep day on an exterior? I'm wearing impact gloves too...

Note: I was replacing some siding and brickmold too...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

wje said:


> I personally hate paint on my hands. Would I troll your FB page for you having it on yours? Definately not lol. Trolls will be trolls


That was the part that got me. I will admit the comments on Purdys page got to me for a minute or two when I first saw them, but that passed soon as I really thought about it. But the guy who went through the trouble of going to my page to leave more comments? :blink: I didnt get that one :blink: Its like why? Nothing better to do? Had he not posted on my page I may not haver even seen all the other comments because I didnt know Purdt shared my photo on their page til the troll hit my page. Funny part is I clicked his profile and saw his photo. The guy looks like the pilsbury doe boy all out of shape and wouldnt last an hour on one of my jobs :no: Especially during the summer on exteriors. I rarely get any single story houses :whistling2: Anyway, my customers love my work, I make money, and most importantly of all........I am 100% content with my life and myself. :thumbsup: I wonder if the troll can say that?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Is this too messy for a prep day on an exterior? I'm wearing impact gloves too...
> 
> Note: I was replacing some siding and brickmold too...


Looks like my exterior clothing. Are you productive? Does your work look neat and clean? Are you making money?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Looks like my exterior clothing. Are you productive? Does your work look neat and clean? Are you making money?


I tell you what. When I started wearing mechanics gloves for scraping, sanding, wirebrushing, my productivity when up probably over 10%.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I tell you what. When I started wearing mechanics gloves for scraping, sanding, wirebrushing, my productivity when up probably over 10%.


I dont do the "Peelers" anymore. :no: My average exterior is 10-15 years old with Hardi-Plank siding. Theres tons of them around here from the building boom they had up here in the early to mid 90s. Wash, caulk, mask, spray, unmask, trim :thumbsup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Woodland said:


> That was the part that got me. I will admit the comments on Purdys page got to me for a minute or two when I first saw them, but that passed soon as I really thought about it. But the guy who went through the trouble of going to my page to leave more comments? :blink: I didnt get that one :blink: Its like why? Nothing better to do? Had he not posted on my page I may not haver even seen all the other comments because I didnt know Purdt shared my photo on their page til the troll hit my page. Funny part is I clicked his profile and saw his photo. The guy looks like the pilsbury doe boy all out of shape and wouldnt last an hour on one of my jobs :no: Especially during the summer on exteriors. I rarely get any single story houses :whistling2: Anyway, my customers love my work, I make money, and most importantly of all........I am 100% content with my life and myself. :thumbsup: I wonder if the troll can say that?


Mike, I went to the Purdy page and was amazed to read some of the comments. It made PT seem pretty civilized. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Woodland said:


> I dont do the "Peelers" anymore. :no: My average exterior is 10-15 years old with Hardi-Plank siding. Theres tons of them around here from the building boom they had up here in the early to mid 90s. Wash, caulk, mask, spray, unmask, trim :thumbsup:


That's certainly a lot more than we do, but then again, we end up having to put the Hardi up first, so that slows us down.

Is 10-15 years about the lifespan of exterior paint on Hardi where you are?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Looks good from where I sit. Here's the view from my eyes flipping those haters the bird.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Gough said:


> That's certainly a lot more than we do, but then again, we end up having to put the Hardi up first, so that slows us down.
> 
> Is 10-15 years about the lifespan of exterior paint on Hardi where you are?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> Looks good from where I sit. Here's the view from my eyes flipping those haters the bird.
> 
> View attachment 13787


 That looks darn sore ! :yes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> I dont do the "Peelers" anymore. :no: My average exterior is 10-15 years old with Hardi-Plank siding. Theres tons of them around here from the building boom they had up here in the early to mid 90s. Wash, caulk, mask, spray, unmask, trim :thumbsup:


I don't much either. But even the non-peelers usually have windows that need some scraping and sanding. Sometimes I just replace the windows or trim too. Gloves work with those!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Gough said:


> Mike, I went to the Purdy page and was amazed to read some of the comments. It made PT seem pretty civilized. Keep up the good work.


Lol Yeah, it does make PT look pretty tame When I fisrt read through the comments I thought a bunch of teenagers had posted by the mentality of those guys  Thanks though :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> I thought a bunch of teenagers had posted by the mentality of those guys  Thanks though :thumbsup:


We are talking about painters...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

playedout6 said:


> That looks darn sore ! :yes:


nothing 16 stitches and heal time on a snaped bone cant cure. you should see the other side


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Lol Yeah, it does make PT look pretty tame When I fisrt read through the comments I thought a bunch of teenagers had posted by the mentality of those guys  Thanks though :thumbsup:


only. lowlifes and hacks paint with purdys. . .


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I don't much either. But even the non-peelers usually have windows that need some scraping and sanding. Sometimes I just replace the windows or trim too. Gloves work with those!


Most the windows here are trimmed with a preprimed 1x4 rough cedar that holds paint pretty well. The barger/facia boards are a different story. During construction the painters just hit them with a coat of SW Weater Clad. No primer, so they are usually peeling but strip quick with an orbital sander and 40 grit paper. :yes:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

paradigmzz said:


> only. Lowlifes and hacks paint with purdys. . .


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> nothing 16 stitches and heal time on a snaped bone cant cure. you should see the other side


How did it happen?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> View attachment 13796


I spy laticrete grout in that pic. I thought you were just a painter. :shifty:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Para

I have that exact same broom.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> How did it happen?


4 year olds do the darndest things. Apparently, the metal door needed to be closed faster than my hand could move. That acounts for the broken bone. the strikeplate and my reaction to pull back accounts for the sixteen stitches. its 3 weeks old, i am surviving. 



straight_lines said:


> I spy laticrete grout in that pic. I thought you were just a painter. :shifty:


Doing more and more GC work. on remodels i fold in flooring and sub it out, but am pretty solid on tile work myself. 



vermontpainter said:


> Para
> 
> I have that exact same broom.


Roll poles are very underutilized tools by most painters.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> View attachment 13796


Nice collection there :thumbsup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Nice collection there :thumbsup:


i bought out a dying paint stores inventory.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Roll poles are very underutilized tools by most painters.


I was reminded of that again in the last few days. We use them on brooms and (wall) wash brushes all the time. This week I used one to change out a lamp in a customer's house and two to hold up one end of the dining fly at the shop solstice party. One travels in the back of the van, at least until I get around to replacing the air struts....


PS I hope the finger isn't as painful as it looks.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> 4 year olds do the darndest things. Apparently, the metal door needed to be closed faster than my hand could move. That acounts for the broken bone. the strikeplate and my reaction to pull back accounts for the sixteen stitches. its 3 weeks old, i am surviving.


and you wasted another 100 posts in the oldfarts pain thread by sneaking that into the back door of THIS thread ??? 

I'm putting you on Santa's naughty list :blink:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

daArch said:


> and you wasted another 100 posts in the oldfarts pain thread by sneaking that into the back door of THIS thread ???
> 
> I'm putting you on Santa's naughty list :blink:


ill take a picture of the other side for you and throw it in that thread later.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> ill take a picture of the other side for you and throw it in that thread later.


At least you came out better than a friend of our did after a similar incident with a family member. He wrapped his hand in a towel and "sought medical attention". The doctor's first words, "Well, where's the rest of it?" They found the first joint of his finger and reattached it. That was a month ago, time will tell how well it recovers.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Gough said:


> At least you came out better than a friend of our did after a similar incident with a family member. He wrapped his hand in a towel and "sought medical attention". The doctor's first words, "Well, where's the rest of it?" They found the first joint of his finger and reattached it. That was a month ago, time will tell how well it recovers.


i have a diagonal break across the joint. I seriously considered telling the doctor to cut it off. Seriosly, as in I told him if the joint dont work down the road, i dont want it. its clumsy and awkward, if theres no movement, I can live without it.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

wsorry, this thread is about how sloppy and lame mikes brush skills are. Sorry about the hijack.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> wsorry, this thread is about how sloppy and lame mikes brush skills are. Sorry about the hijack.


 Lol :thumbsup: This thread could do wonders for me on Google :whistling2:


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't try to keep my whites spotless....I try to do as much work as possible every day and don't take the time to stay spotless...a great job done as quickly as possible makes for a good profit to buy more whites with.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> I don't try to keep my whites spotless....I try to do as much work as possible every day and don't take the time to stay spotless...a great job done as quickly as possible makes for a good profit to buy more whites with.


 So, I gotta ask........does the "C" stand for Charlie? CDB? :thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

CDaniles what town are are you from?


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

I am pretty sure your not a slop artist. If you making a living at painting and people are writing you checks then I imagine your a professional. One thing I would like to comment on and I will say upfront that this is a personal preferece that I found improved my skills.
In the picture your holding the brush in a most common natural way. I can remember doing the same thing. I would say about 25 years ago an old timer which I am rapidly becoming myself suggest that if I could learn to hold my brush at tge end of the handle I would be a better painter. It took me some time to get used to it but for me it improved everyting. I think its range of motion and precision. Longer strokes. Not being critical because if it works for you holding it that low than thats ok by me.

I am teaching one of my sons to paint and have taught many a helper. When I see them holding the brush as I see proper it makes me smile inside because I believe I am turning out another skilled painter to carry on what was given so freely to me.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

WOW you guys must never watch HGTV have you ever seen any thing on there but perfect clean and spotless painters? Maybe they will do a show so we can learn to be that good at painting.:help:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Yes, its official. Im a slop artist :thumbup: LMFAO I take a ton of photos with my phone. I means tons. Over 5000 pics on my personal facebook page. I take pictures of everything. Paint buckets, brushes, roller set ups, you name it. I like taking pictures. So, the other day I snapped a close up shot me brushing a door jamb and posted it on my facebook. I didnt think much about it. Purdy liked it and shared it on their page and it got several negative comments because I have paint on my hand. :no: Now, I didnt even know that they had shared my photo until one guy who doesnt know me, has never seen my work posted a couple times calling me a "Slop artist" then accused me of taking a rag to wipe the brush before I snapped a photo? Lol And wasnt content with that so he left the Purdy facebook page so he could come troll my facebook page again calling me a "slop artist"  Thats when I went over to the Purdy page and saw all the negative comments  At first I was in shock, then kinda pissed. "He dipped his brush in up to his elbow" "Sloppy painter" "Thats not how you cut in a line" "Too much pressure on the brush" "Too many brush marks" etc. WTF? Im holding a phone in one hand and a brush in the other. I guess I shpuld wash my hands before I shoot a picture. I had no idea Purdy would repost it. Flattering though  Then I said screw it. So, I have paint on my hands after working all day? Who gives a hoot? Im productive, my work looks great, I stay busy, my customers love my work, I make good money. Screw these clowns. They havent even seen my work. So, here is my "Slop Artist" photo


 A white Christmas!:thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Purdy sloppy:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Purdy sloppy:thumbsup:


Worthy of mudbone TJ. Guess he must be wearing off on ya.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian339 said:


> I can remember doing the same thing. I would say about 25 years ago an old timer which I am rapidly becoming myself suggest that if I could learn to hold my brush at the end of the handle I would be a better painter.


yah know Brian, I didn't realize it when I saw the picture at first, but I think you got the answer.

although I do not hold the end of my brush, I also do not grab it by the ferrule. My fingers hold and control it more like I was taught to hold a pencil. The ends of my fingers are on the handle just before it widens to the ferrule. I feel I have better control - more precise control. 

But then again, I see kids holding pencils as if they were clubs.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

Bill it takes very strong and well conditioned hands to hold a brush as I do. I use nothing but the last 3 inches all day everyday. Some weeks I work a brush a good solid 45-50 hours. At peak times that could be for many consecutive weeks. If I an having a good year its for months. No joke.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Woodland said:


> So, I gotta ask........does the "C" stand for Charlie? CDB? :thumbup:


It does....Charlie Daniels painting and repair


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> CDaniles what town are are you from?


Goldsboro my NC brother....lol


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

Brian339 said:


> In the picture your holding the brush in a most common natural way. I can remember doing the same thing. I would say about 25 years ago an old timer which I am rapidly becoming myself suggest that if I could learn to hold my brush at tge end of the handle I would be a better painter. It took me some time to get used to it but for me it improved everyting. I think its range of motion and precision. Longer strokes.


Lol! I've been trying to teach this to my guy's too! Grabbing so close means your most likely using your wrist. 

I always say if you want to learn to use the brush put the brush in a holder on a 2' extension pole. Cut in using this & notice how the brush works... Lot different than when one holds the brush to close to the bristles.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

The long handle is there for a reason.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Brian339 said:


> The long handle is there for a reason.


Provide a photo of how you hold your brush please. It's been so long I don't think about it anymore. I'll pick one up and see how it end up.

Edit: Included photos. There is so much twisting and turning front stroke back stroke reaching I hold the brush all kinds of craziness.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian339 said:


> The long handle is there for a reason.


you mean it's NOT so it can rest on a pot ???


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

I am happy to as long as my handy Galaxy makes it easy. These basic moves come to mind. I got a whole lot more I am sure. Im not painting anything today though  its Christmas but I will take the time.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

When it comes to brushing siding of course not much finesse is involved. Its a shorther handle and a positive palm grip. All bets are off plowing out clapboards. But man you make good money.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Brian339 said:


> When it comes to brushing siding of course not much finesse is involved. Its a shorther handle and a positive palm grip. All bets are off plowing out clapboards. But man you make good money.


I painted a lot of masonite lap siding this summer....tough when working in the sun..but good money.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Hey, almost 100 replies here :thumbup:


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

I can't keep myself from this thread... Here is the main ways I hold the brush. And I included practical application pics.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Woodland said:


> The facebook "haters" can put me down all they want. I worked this week while many were sitting at home. My customer was very satified :thumbsup:


Good looking work.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Custom Brush Co. said:


> I can't keep myself from this thread... Here is the main ways I hold the brush. And I included practical application pics.


wooster!:thumbsup:


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> wooster!:thumbsup:


This is my favorite interior wall & exterior wall & trim brush! Wooster extra firm...

Otherwise I use Corona Ryan for interior trim.


----------



## SparkoMatic (Nov 11, 2012)

Brian339 said:


> The long handle is there for a reason.


The long handle is there for dipping the brush in the can. :yes:

The way Woodland is holding the brush is for detailed work. :thumbsup:
I hold my hand close to the bottom when cutting a ceiling line.
If I am slamming some corners, I go higher up on the handle.
When I am reaching/stretching, I hold the brush at the end.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> wooster!:thumbsup:


Purdy :whistling2:



Custom Brush Co. said:


> This is my favorite interior wall & exterior wall & trim brush! Wooster extra firm...
> 
> Otherwise I use Corona Ryan for interior trim.


I've used them all over the years. I was using Corona brushes when I was working in Florida. We used Wooster on occasion when I worked in Atanta. Both are good brushes. I like to buy local. Purdy is a local company. I've taken a tour of their factory in Portland a couple times. I like their brushes :thumbsup:


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Purdy :whistling2:
> Purdy is a local company. :thumbsup:


Wasn't Purdy baught out by Sherwin? If so, they are a corperation, right? No longer local...?

Besides I am a very slow painter with Purdy cause I can't get it to carry the paint across the surface in the fewest strokes possible... Only the new Glides. But those bristles seem to me to be too soft still... Just my opinion!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Custom Brush Co. said:


> Wasn't Purdy baught out by Sherwin? If so, they are a corperation, right? No longer local...?
> 
> Besides I am a very slow painter with Purdy cause I can't get it to carry the paint across the surface in the fewest strokes possible... Only the new Glides. But those bristles seem to me to be too soft still... Just my opinion!


I have read your posts here at PT and defineatly value your opinions. :thumbsup: Yes, I guess its true since SW bought them out they are a corperation but they are still making brushes in Portland and providing local jobs. I guess a lot of it is also the fact that I am used to using their brushes, I pretty much only use SW and thats the brush they carry. But.......who knows? Maybe its time for me to try out a Wooster again. Its been a while. Maybe I will do my own little paint brush "Shoot out"


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

Woodland said:


> I have read your posts here at PT and defineatly value your opinions. :thumbsup: Yes, I guess its true since SW bought them out they are a corperation but they are still making brushes in Portland and providing local jobs. I guess a lot of it is also the fact that I am used to using their brushes, I pretty much only use SW and thats the brush they carry. But.......who knows? Maybe its time for me to try out a Wooster again. Its been a while. Maybe I will do my own little paint brush "Shoot out"


Yes, give the firm & the extra( or ultra?) firm a try... The firm works great too for that softer feel & smooth/non-porus substrates (corona ryan is my fav for sure here.)


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Custom Brush Co. said:


> Yes, give the firm & the extra( or ultra?) firm a try... The firm works great too for that softer feel & smooth/non-porus substrates (corona ryan is my fav for sure here.)


I like the firm ones. The BM Rep gave me a Wooster a couple years ago when I was doing an exterior with Aura. Not sure which one it was? It had the yellowish bristles. It was a good brush.


----------



## Paintmeup (Oct 8, 2010)

If I come home without paint on my hands my wife starts asking questions!!!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paintmeup said:


> If I come home without paint on my hands my wife starts asking questions!!!


purdy suspicious:thumbsup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Woodland said:


> I have read your posts here at PT and defineatly value your opinions. :thumbsup: Yes, I guess its true since SW bought them out they are a corperation but they are still making brushes in Portland and providing local jobs. I guess a lot of it is also the fact that I am used to using their brushes, I pretty much only use SW and thats the brush they carry. But.......who knows? Maybe its time for me to try out a Wooster again. Its been a while. Maybe I will do my own little paint brush "Shoot out"


 Won't get none on hands using a Wooster! A Wooster will woo you.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> purdy suspicious:thumbsup:


 Purdy clever TJ!:thumbsup: Way to mudbone em!


----------



## spraytech (Dec 27, 2012)

Every painter I've ever worked with always laugh when they see my brushes lol. Paint all on the handle looking like a dust brush but their all amazed at how straight I can cut a line and how fast and proficient I can do it. I honestly collect my coworkers old brushes when they're ready to dust with em lol. For me that's when they work best. To each their own I guess lol


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

spraytech said:


> Every painter I've ever worked with always laugh when they see my brushes lol. Paint all on the handle looking like a dust brush but their all amazed at how straight I can cut a line and how fast and proficient I can do it. I honestly collect my coworkers old brushes when they're ready to dust with em lol. For me that's when they work best. To each their own I guess lol


I'm the same way.... Now I'm not saying you gotta use a duster but you should be proficient with just about any Brush. You now what I could probably paint without any hands just tape the brush to my stubs An I could cut lines ...


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Custom Brush Co. said:


> I can't keep myself from this thread... Here is the main ways I hold the brush. And I included practical application pics.


You got some serious kung fu grip mister.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

HouseOfColor said:


> You got some serious kung fu grip mister.


Lol I was thinking the same thing. GI Joe would be proud :yes:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I thought he was throwing a knuckleball in one of the pics.


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

HouseOfColor said:


> You got some serious kung fu grip mister.


Lol! The last knuckle hold was more a joke... But if I get tired it works! I actually was brushing a lot today & noticed a way I hold it for fine cutting in. I'll post asap!

Also, to me painting is a lot like tai chi. These holds I present take hardly any strength. They are good for back applying the paint or laying it off...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I never thought this thread would become so popular. Maybe it will even pass the "Show off your lines" thread  And all this just because I snapped a photo while brushing door frames


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Woodland I think your a wonderful painter . I really had to switch gears after 10 years of art school . Sometimes the other way around as well .going from painting walls all day then standing in front of a canvas at night . For paint being on the hands ! I find it really, hard to keep a rag on me at all times . Along with carrying a duster , putty knock off knife , tape etc . I know if keep a rag on me it keeps my whites cleaner longer .


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Woodland I think your a wonderful painter . I really had to switch gears after 10 years of art school . Sometimes the other way around as well .going from painting walls all day then standing in front of a canvas at night . For paint being on the hands ! I find it really, hard to keep a rag on me at all times . Along with carrying a duster , putty knock off knife , tape etc . I know if keep a rag on me it keeps my whites cleaner longer .


 Still painting on canvas!:yes:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Woodland I think your a wonderful painter . I really had to switch gears after 10 years of art school . Sometimes the other way around as well .going from painting walls all day then standing in front of a canvas at night . For paint being on the hands ! I find it really, hard to keep a rag on me at all times . Along with carrying a duster , putty knock off knife , tape etc . I know if keep a rag on me it keeps my whites cleaner longer .


Thanks Terry :thumbsup:


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

So here are those pics I promised! This hand position is the most common method I use for cutting in vertical lines...


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Are you painting or giving that brush a "stranger" ??......


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Custom Brush Co. said:


> So here are those pics I promised! This hand position is the most common method I use for cutting in vertical lines...


I use my brush sideways same as you do. A three inch brush makes a one inch wide cut and a dip goes a long way. Three inch Woosters are all I use for walls.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Oden said:


> I use my brush sideways same as you do. A three inch brush makes a one inch wide cut and a dip goes a long way. Three inch Woosters are all I use for walls.


I cut in the same way.
I use a 3, 3 1/2 or 4 inch on walls depending on what Im doing. I've been using Purdy's for quite a few years.


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> Are you painting or giving that brush a "stranger" ??......


Lol... Not sure what you mean by giving it a stranger... I was exemplifying the fan it takes to edge to the frame solid with paint & without getting any on it! To move the paint & get'r done...


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

Woodland said:


> I cut in the same way.
> I use a 3, 3 1/2 or 4 inch on walls depending on what Im doing. I've been using Purdy's for quite a few years.


I learned using 4" Purdy block brushes. Then went to the Purdy blue boy, then ICI brushes (turned out they were Wooster Extra-Firm).

Now I'm addicted to the Wooster!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Custom Brush Co. said:


> I learned using 4" Purdy block brushes. Then went to the Purdy blue boy, then ICI brushes (turned out they were Wooster Extra-Firm).
> 
> Now I'm addicted to the Wooster!


I havent used the Wooster brushes much in quite a few years. I like the Woosters with the white bristles that kinda look like white chiina bristle. Like the one your using. :thumbsup: Ironically I left a comment on Wooster's facebook yesterday asking for some brushes for me to demo. :whistling2: I wont hold my breath though, although Purdy has sent me quite a bit of stuff over the years :thumbsup:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I knew what he meant- but i am kinda warped too...


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

BrushJockey said:


> I knew what he meant- but i am kinda warped too...


Guess I'm gullible! And not very good at sarcasim... I'm sure it's probably a little funny...


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Is a slop artist better or worse than a hack?


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

tntpainting said:


> Is a slop artist better or worse than a hack?


Better! A hack knows nothing about painting! They can land some jobs but leave problems behind them everywhere they go. Like leaving heavy foot prints in the path when a predator is following you in the jungle, they lack the intelligent awareness it takes to be a truelly professional painter.

A slop artist gets the paint on the wall (& a little on them self). Makes money! Makes clients happy... Gets referrals!


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

Woodland said:


> I havent used the Wooster brushes much in quite a few years. I like the Woosters with the white bristles that kinda look like white chiina bristle.


Lol! These brushes are what lead me to using the corona chinax brushes. I found I like these better than the Wooster chinax brushes.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey, how can I go about getting free brushes from companies?


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Is this too messy for a prep day on an exterior? I'm wearing impact gloves too...
> 
> Note: I was replacing some siding and brickmold too...


Hey TJ. Do you always wear a tool belt? Funny, I never thought of wearing a tool belt while painting. It's not a bad idea.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Woodland I think your a wonderful painter . I really had to switch gears after 10 years of art school . Sometimes the other way around as well .going from painting walls all day then standing in front of a canvas at night . For paint being on the hands ! I find it really, hard to keep a rag on me at all times . Along with carrying a duster , putty knock off knife , tape etc . I know if keep a rag on me it keeps my whites cleaner longer .


That's funny because I actually started out very early in life pursuing an art career and after transitioning into residential/commercial painting I found it difficult to allow any paint on my clothes or hands. I learned to strike a balance though I'm still known for keeping paint off of me for the most part.
But like it was mentioned, trying to keep your hands and clothes completely paint free comes at a large cost, to the detriment of production, in my experience anyway....

Nice work btw OP....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Westview said:


> Hey TJ. Do you always wear a tool belt? Funny, I never thought of wearing a tool belt while painting. It's not a bad idea.


Usually if I'm doing prep I will. 

On that day the pic was took I was replacing some siding and brick molding.


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Hey, how can I go about getting free brushes from companies?


Now that's a good question!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Hey, how can I go about getting free brushes from companies?


 Blogging, posting photos, etc. on a companies products. I posted a photo of 15 or 20 Purdy brushes hanging on the wall in my paint trailer (Its somewhere here on PT too but I cant find it) and they sent me a box full of brushes, rollers, and other stuff :thumbup: I have albums on my facebook for brands I use the most. A "Purdy" photo album, "SW" photo album, etc. What I do is small time. I bet Scott (Vermont) gets tons of stuff


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Woodland said:


> I posted a photo of 15 or 20 Purdy brushes hanging on the wall in my paint trailer (Its somewhere here on PT too but I cant find it) and they sent me a box full of brushes, rollers, and other stuff :thumbup:


Purdy loved this photo :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Not enough paint on my hands in this one


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

These were taken at the Purdy factory in Portland Oregon . Notice the French on the brushes


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

'''''''''''''


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> '''''''''''''


 You like them cold places dont you? Werent you like in Fargo before this? I was in Cheyenne a few years ago painting a Walmart Dist. Center. It was winter time and man, I had never experienced cold like that in my life.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Man, you need a Purdy intervention


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Not enough paint on my hands in this one


Funny... you use an 18 roller but then you use a 2.5 for cutting in?

:jester:

I swear to God I've painted more of that color you're using than anything else in my career... Tan/taupe...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> You like them cold places dont you? Werent you like in Fargo before this? I was in Cheyenne a few years ago painting a Walmart Dist. Center. It was winter time and man, I had never experienced cold like that in my life.


Born and raised near Fargo. Dude, Cheyenne isn't that bad for cold weather compared to Fargo...

But you boys from down south are a bit wimpy when it comes to cold weather... Can't blame you, it's just how you were brought up:jester:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Funny... you use an 18 roller but then you use a 2.5 for cutting in?
> 
> :jester:


Lol I hear ya. Actually, I prefer a 14" unless its a ceiling or I have big wide open areas. I was looking at that photo yesterdy when I posted it and trying to remember what it was from? It doesnt look like Im cutting in a ceiling. It looks like flat surface. Anyway, I was just impressed cause theres no paint on my hands :thumbup:



TJ Paint said:


> Born and raised near Fargo. Dude, Cheyenne isn't that bad for cold weather compared to Fargo...
> 
> But you boys from down south are a bit wimpy when it comes to cold weather... Can't blame you, it's just how you were brought up:jester:


True. I dont like the cold weather :no: I likes the warmer weather. :thumbsup: Im ok down to 35 or so. Anything colder is what I consider cold. It hit 29 at my place last night.  Thats frickin cold man :yes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> True. I dont like the cold weather :no: I likes the warmer weather. :thumbsup: Im ok down to 35 or so. Anything colder is what I consider cold. It hit 29 at my place last night.  Thats frickin cold man :yes:


lol try -10's and 20's... Then it's a bit cold. Add some wind to it and now you have winter

29 is almost shorts weather


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland;365502
Anyway said:


> First wall of the day?:jester:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> lol try -10's and 20's... Then it's a bit cold. Add some wind to it and now you have winter
> 
> 29 is almost shorts weather


You can have it dude. We were heading out I-80 towards Cheyene and got to Rock Springs and they shut the highway down. And it was -8  I had never experienced cold like that in my life :no: No offense, but I did not like it out there :no:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> You can have it dude. We were heading out I-80 towards Cheyene and got to Rock Springs and they shut the highway down. And it was -8  I had never experienced cold like that in my life :no: No offense, but I did not like it out there :no:


I'm a couple hours from Rock Springs. 

That's near south pass. You need snow tires or chains on trucks to get through in the winter. I don't really like it that much (the cold). It does help keep the riff raff out though


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I'm a couple hours from Rock Springs.
> 
> That's near south pass. You need snow tires or chains on trucks to get through in the winter. I don't really like it that much (the cold). It does help keep the riff raff out though


When they opened the highway back up the next morning we went over the pass with NO CHAINS!!!!  I will never ever do that again :no: There were cars and trucks in the ditches on the side of the highway. Some were even upside down and we just slowly creeped on by like 10 mph. It was quite the experience.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I just looked outside.........its snowing  ...........barely


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Woodland said:


> These were taken at the Purdy factory in Portland Oregon . Notice the French on the brushes



we have french/english on every single product sold in canada.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Xmark said:


> we have french/english on every single product sold in canada.


 Oh yeah, I forgot about Canada. (I didnt mean that the way it sounds)


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Ok, so whats everyones brush preference for fine cut in work? Angular? Flat? 2 1/2"? 3"? 4"?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Ok, so whats everyones brush preference for fine cut in work? Angular? Flat? 2 1/2"? 3"? 4"?


Angle for sure. 

Wooster is preferred.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

3 inch straight with blue stiff bristles, in my youger days I used a 4inch for almost everything except windows


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

LOL...I know ! You can have some of our weather...cold and stormy here on the East coast of Canada these days . I noticed I have 4ft of snow on my garage roof that I should shovel off tomorrow . That just got blown up there in one week . I also had another 4ft piled in front of my garage doors...that certainly delayed my morning get up and go for a drive routine until I shoveled it away...and now it has all blown back...can't win . Happy new Year ...may you be awarded many prosperous contracts ! :thumbsup:


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I've used purdy's for cause that's what I started out with. Woosters ,Corona Picasso etc. have never been readily available where I've lived.I use a 3"swan 3" sprig and 2and1//2' glide. All nylox and softer as most everything around here is textured and soft bristles get into the texture better, at least for me.Very seldom do I use an angle brush but I like them for window's.


----------



## MJMPainting (Aug 9, 2012)

Woodland said:


> Ok, so whats everyones brush preference for fine cut in work? Angular? Flat? 2 1/2"? 3"? 4"?


3in flat Purdy Peacock for pretty much everything


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Downtown Woodland Washington


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

This isn't for me


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Anyway, 3" Sprig (Purdy) is a favorite. Blue brittles


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Snow here most of the day. 6' the last few days finally.At least something to ski on.By the Woodland since you have the Duke on your avatar the next time you watch him in True Grit.one of my personal favorite's,90% of it was filmed within 30 mile's of where I live.There is a True Grit cafe across the street from where the hanging scene was filmed.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Xmark said:


> we have french/english on every single product sold in canada.


A few years ago, I brought back a gallon of paint leftover from painting the cottage in ON. I wanted to show it to the guys at the local BM store. I'm not sure what surprised them more, the Fractured French (Quebecois) on the label or the $75 price tag, excluding HST.

At that price, you can understand why I didn't leave it at the cottage to freeze.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey Woodland...has there been any talk of getting a GD stoplight there in Hickville someday?

HA!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I ain't as fast as I once was, but I once was as fast as I'll ever be


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Woodland said:


> Ok, so whats everyones brush preference for fine cut in work? Angular? Flat? 2 1/2"? 3"? 4"?


Flat 3" xl sprig.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Ok, so whats everyones brush preference for fine cut in work? Angular? Flat? 2 1/2"? 3"? 4"?


2.5" flat for the majority but I'll use a sash brush if I need a stupid straight line... use the tip like a fountain pen


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

kmp said:


> Snow here most of the day. 6' the last few days finally.At least something to ski on.By the Woodland since you have the Duke on your avatar the next time you watch him in True Grit.one of my personal favorite's,90% of it was filmed within 30 mile's of where I live.There is a True Grit cafe across the street from where the hanging scene was filmed.


True Grit is one of my favorites too. I also like The Shootist :thumbup:



Steve Richards said:


> Hey Woodland...has there been any talk of getting a GD stoplight there in Hickville someday?
> 
> HA!


 Lol Hey, we have a Walmart lol


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Never seen a John Wayne movie I didn't like but my favorite is McClintock.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

When I lived in Arizona we lived near where they filmed McClintock. That one was filmed in Tombstone and Sonoita.They also filmed Red River there .He had a ranch near Nogales. The Shootist is great.My daughters don't understand The Duke but they're teenagers.True Grit was filmed in Ridgway,Ouray and near Telluride.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> Never seen a John Wayne movie I didn't like but my favorite is McClintock.


 I dont think I've ever seen one I didnt like either. Its actually really hard to pick a favorite. I really liked "The Cowboys" because I remember seeing it in the theater. At the time I was the same age as the boys in the movie. Two awesome scenes are when Bruce Dern is picking on the little boy and John Waye says......."Ok, we've seen how you are with a little boy now lets see how you are when they come a little bigger" :thumbup: "Even on my worst day I can still beat the hell outta you" And I like the scene where the cook has a noose around his neck and he is allowed his final words. "Forgive me for all the men I have killed in anger and those I am about too" (The look on Bruce Derns face  Lol I have around 50 of his movies. I also like his detective movies like McQ. Some of the critics might think its a Bullit knock off, but whatever. I liked it. Its cool recognizing stuff in Seattle and I like the Trans Am :thumbup: Brannigan was good too. :thumbsup:


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

"The Cowboys " was one of his greatest,no doubt.I have every movie he ever made I think.I even have the serials he played in before he was such a big star they used to show at the theater each week before the main attraction would start.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> "The Cowboys " was one of his greatest,no doubt.I have every movie he ever made I think.I even have the serials he played in before he was such a big star they used to show at the theater each week before the main attraction would start.


Very cool. I only have around 50. Exactly how many do you have? I have read he made 169 movies


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm not sure...I would have to dig them out and count them.I watch pretty much everything online now so I haven't been through them in a while.A lot of the ones I have are short movies about an hour long made back in the thirties I think.They are on a two disc set.My favorites are the westerns made in the 50's and 60's although "The Shootist" was a great movie and it was made in '79 I think.Or was it '76?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> I'm not sure...I would have to dig them out and count them.I watch pretty much everything online now so I haven't been through them in a while.A lot of the ones I have are short movies about an hour long made back in the thirties I think.They are on a two disc set.My favorites are the westerns made in the 50's and 60's although "The Shootist" was a great movie and it was made in '79 I think.Or was it '76?


 1976. Last movie he made


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

By the way- John Wayne didn't die with 40 pounds of impacted fecal matter in his intestine. It's only a myth.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I know this is way off topic and it's the last time I will post but I just watched The Cowboys for about the umpteenth time and I gotta say my favorite JW movie has to be the all of them.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

cdaniels said:


> I know this is way off topic and it's the last time I will post but I just watched The Cowboys for about the umpteenth time and I gotta say my favorite JW movie has to be the all of them.


Its ok CD

I will get this thread back on track : ) 

Gday Mike 

Im a fellow slop artist 
But if you want to be fast and clean only way 

Racing gloves my Friend


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Gloves are on : )


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

For some reason I hadn't checked in to this thread until last night. Read the first page then skipped to the last one only to see the last post being TJ's reference to 40lbs of impacted fecal matter _not_ being in John Wayne's intestine when he died. 

Only on PT. :blink::notworthy::yes:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

researchhound said:


> For some reason I hadn't checked in to this thread until last night. Read the first page then skipped to the last one only to see the last post being TJ's reference to 40lbs of impacted fecal matter not being in John Wayne's intestine when he died.
> 
> Only on PT. :blink::notworthy::yes:


lol I'm trying to get the thread back on sloppy painting not sloppy intestines 


I tried Mike : )


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

benthepainter said:


> lol I'm trying to get the thread back on sloppy painting not sloppy intestines
> 
> 
> I tried Mike : )


Sloppy paint, impacted intestines, or impacted painters... hell, Mike doesn't care as long as the post count on this thread clears 200. 

BTW, you're welcome for the bump Mike. :whistling2:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Mike should be back on track now


----------



## SteveJabbs (Jan 2, 2013)

I got lost while driving over the weekend and I ended up on Purdy St! 

Here's to you Woodland for keeping this thread alive!


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I think that is on the corner of Wooster blvd.:whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Sloppy paint, impacted intestines, or impacted painters... hell, Mike doesn't care as long as the post count on this thread clears 200.
> 
> BTW, you're welcome for the bump Mike. :whistling2:


Thank you  I "Thanked" and "Unthanked" 4 times so I could give you a total of 5 "Thanks" :thumbsup:


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

5 more to go Mike


----------



## SprayerMiken125 (Jan 11, 2013)

tisk tisk tisk =p


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

benthepainter said:


> lol I'm trying to get the thread back on sloppy painting not sloppy intestines
> 
> 
> I tried Mike : )


This is PT dude... Not going to happen.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

talk about a slop artist...this is what I saw yesterday when I gave an estimate.


----------



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

cdaniels said:


> talk about a slop artist...this is what I saw yesterday when I gave an estimate.


Nice cut line!!NOT!!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> talk about a slop artist...this is what I saw yesterday when I gave an estimate.


 I thought I asked you not to post anymore photos of my work  I actually have a photo album on my facebook titled "The competition" I have pics in there just like that one.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

My ttread hit 200!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Woodland said:


> I thought I asked you not to post anymore photos of my work  I actually have a photo album on my facebook titled "The competition" I have pics in there just like that one.


The album should be called "other painters" as that is so bad they are not even competing as you would knock them down before the race started.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Painter-Aaron said:


> The album should be called "other painters" as that is so bad they are not even competing as you would knock them down before the race started.


Lol True :thumbsup: Thing is, most of these guys never last. :no:


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

Vary true I seen it happen this year a guy was under biding everything taking on more work then he could handle bragging to everyone at sw how much work he had just went under said he was spending more than he was making just over one year in business lol always makes me laugh!


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

mattvpaint said:


> Vary true I seen it happen this year a guy was under biding everything taking on more work then he could handle bragging to everyone at sw how much work he had just went under said he was spending more than he was making just over one year in business lol always makes me laugh!


I might get underbid, but if I take a job I'm gonna make money.I don't overcharge people,I am fair but I am fair to me too.


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree that's why we do this right make a living an honest living (i also really enjoy my work).So far sense i've been in business I have grown slow and steady I want to be in business five years from now not just try and see how much work I can have all at once.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

cdaniels said:


> talk about a slop artist...this is what I saw yesterday when I gave an estimate.


I learned to never insult the last painter when a woman got angry, and began defending her husband's "hard work." I had to do a lot of back peddling on that one!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> I learned to never insult the last painter when a woman got angry, and began defending her husband's "hard work." I had to do a lot of back peddling on that one!


Oh yeah, been there!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Super messy looking, but the finishes are clean.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

paint_booger said:


> I learned to never insult the last painter when a woman got angry, and began defending her husband's "hard work." I had to do a lot of back peddling on that one!


Or when your doing a job and the client is saying how expensive the other quote was a whole back and how they did the painting. They say how easy it was even though they just put one coat on without any prep. Painting would be a lot cheaper if all we did was cut and roll all day!


----------



## cjohnson (Feb 9, 2013)

Expert slop artists usually get paint all over the brush handle, metal casing, floors and hands. You don't qualify.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Mike, are you still a sloppy painter?


----------

